# Awesome picture of my cat!.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone just wanted to share this picture of my fuzz ball. Enjoy!.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

DISAPPOINTMENT! I saw "Awesome picture of my cat!" and thought it was flying.


Lol just kidding, I've wanted a cat for a while now but I'm unfortunately allergic to them. ;[


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha!, well maybe next time my cats flying I will have my camera out.

I used to be allergic ever since I was a kid but I have always had a cat. I suppose I have become immune over the years.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow that is a fantastic shot!  Does your cat have those lovely coloured eyes naturally?

I would love to try a drawing for you of your cat if you can get me a straight on shot.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

love the eyes!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!. Yeah his eyes are definitely that greenish colour. I will try to get the straight on shot for ya cid. A drawing would be pretty cool.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> haha!, well maybe next time my cats flying I will have my camera out.
> 
> I used to be allergic ever since I was a kid but I have always had a cat. I suppose I have become immune over the years.


I am allergic as well. It has been said, you do become immune to your cat.

I am one of them as well, I live with 4 cats. 3 of them I am immune too, the other one not so much...

Both my Fiancee's kittens do not affect me... yet... .

I really love the eye colour, truly amazing!


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Kitty!!!!!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

*New cat pic!.*

Hey Cid got you a picture of his face. I hope this is what you wanted. lol It was very hard to get!.










Heres the link if you need it. http://s728.photobucket.com/albums/ww284/CAtropicana/?action=view&current=IMG_4110.jpg


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh thank you! Stunning cat... :3


----------

